# Help me with my face shape?!



## bulldog1977 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been agonizing over my face shape for days. I just can't figure it out. I think I've narrowed it down between heart shaped, inverted triangle and oblong. Help?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

I personally think you are more of a diamond


----------



## bulldog1977 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, you think? I could see that.. Hmm..the pictures I've googled, the cheekbones look very pronounced on diamonds. I don't think I have very pronounced cheekbones.


----------



## Xavier Fortuna (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd go with heart


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think you have diamond shape...


----------

